# 2012 summer



## Jackson10 (4 Mar 2012)

My training warrant at my reserve unit has been off, and it looks like may continue to be . Nobody is really filling his role right now, so it has been a challenge to get information. I am trying to figure out potential course dates for the summer, as my employer is trying to plan a replacement. Can anyone help with dates for BMOQ Mod 2 and BMOQ-L for either Aldershot or Gagetown? Thank you.


----------



## AshleyK (3 Jun 2012)

I don't know if BMOQ/BMOQ-L would be different dates from BMQ/BMQ-L, but the dates for BMQ/BMQ-L in Aldershot are July 3rd-July 27th for BMQ and July 28th-August 24th for BMQ-L.


----------

